# Any duck poop experts?



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a young Silver Appleyard drake. He went lame a few days ago, I thought it was his foot, so, when he wasn't getting around so well, I brought him into my duck hospital - in the duck house, on a pile of clean straw with an x-pen around him and food and water in reach. I noticed his poop is bright kelly green - anyone have any idea what might cause this? He is eating and drinking, including some greens, but this was going on from day one. I've been doing what I can to keep him comfortable and get him to keep eating and drinking, but he's so lame he doesn't really try to stand up. He did move yesterday when I wasn't watching, I was glad of that. 

Mostly I'm curious about the green poop and hope someone has some insight.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

As for limping... I know that most poultry feed is not adequate for ducks in that they need more thiamine and niacin. I know that thiamine deficiency can cause lameness.

As for the poop color - no idea. I know our free range birds have 'green' poo to some degree, usually.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Yah, I can up his niacin, that's a good idea. I know the bigger ducks (and he's the biggest one I've had so far) tend more towards lameness in general and may need more help with the diet. I thought he had a sore on his foot, he's pretty lumpy and calloused, but both feet look the same and they aren't that bad. 

This poop was a bit different from the normal range of duckie poops - bright enough to catch my eye. I have to wonder if he found something to eat that most of the ducks don't - Appleyards are known as "good foragers", which I've found to mean, they will literally jump up to get apple tree leaves! They teach it to the others, but for the SA's its natural. Big piggies! For such overall mellow ducks, they seem to get into the most trouble, I don't get it. 

He's such a sweet and mellow boy, doesn't complain at all when I pick him up and move him around and doesn't spook when I bring him fresh water or do things around him. I'd like to save him as the flock leader, with his size and easy going personality, he'd be great.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Chopped raw liver with cayenne pepper and a sprinkle of activated charcoal should help.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Would that help the lameness? Or just the overall well being of my boy? Do you have any idea why his poop is such an odd color? 

So far I've never been able to get my ducks to eat liver raw, but they will eat it cooked and ground up with oatmeal. Oh no, they aren't spoiled! I might even bring myself to share my stash of cayenne pepper with him. I've got activated charcoal on hand too, np. I guess tomorrow Louis gets treats.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Ducks like minnows. I'd freeze them first to kills some of the parasites.

You might also give him some water to paddle around in so he can stretch his legs.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Have you looked around the area he forages in to see if there is a plant or something unusual growing that he got into? Some plants are toxic. Maybe a kids crayon even?

I hear a lot about ducks needing more thiamine and niacin. You can crush up pills or if you have access to it, brewers yeast has extra B vitamins and niacin in it. Some feed coops here have it and it is super cheap compared to what is sold for humans. Or go to a brewery and get it free.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

He hasn't been foraging for several days, he's been locked up in the duckie hospital where I can give him a soft bed and his food and water and keep an eye on him. I can look at the yard, none of the other ducks have weird poop and everything is pretty well dead for the winter. Good thought though. 

I can start extra niacin/vitamins this morning when I check on him and I'll have liver, etc, for him later today. I've got to thaw it out. 

fishhead - been filling the bathtub in my grooming shop for a wee bit of duckie fun. He enjoys it, but he's pretty subdued so far. It does seem to help him. He'll be back out there later today too. 

I appreciate the ideas, I really want to save this boy.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

What??? Your Appleyard is a lard butt fat piggie? How did that ever happen?

I've seen bright green poop before. Usually, it is something they ate. If he's been in the house for a few days, strange food should have already passed. So I am at a loss about the green poop.

Is there any heat anywhere in the leg or foot? Ducks are susceptible to leg injuries like slipped tendons, dislocated hips, and broken bones. Can he stand at all? If he can't stand, it is not a very good sign.

I had a scare from my Pomeranian goose. She started limping real bad and I was thinking it was vet time, but the next morning, she was a lot better, and no limping at all the day after. They get bruised and tweaked and get strains and sprains worse than a human kid. So sometimes, a few days of rest are all that is needed.

I sure hope your duck starts feeling better soon.

Knowing my Appleyards like I do, he might have figured out that if he just lies there and looks helpless, you will wait on him hand and foot.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

His poop is still bright green, he is eating, but mostly the greens I find to tempt him. He's drinking too. I figure if he doesn't give up, he'll eventually heal. I move him around to his underside stays clean and dry. He ate lettuce from my fingers today. At this rate he'll be extremely tame.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Update - he went downhill today, quit eating and drinking and passed away. Later I plan to check inside to see if there is anything abnormal and to learn what I can learn about it. I'm really bummed, he was a sweetie and a very handsome fellow.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that. And surprised. It didn't sound like anything fatal was wrong with him.

But you can never be sure with animals.


----------



## Mainelyhappy (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your duck. I am glad he had someone who cared so much about him. 

Can someone tell me how to increase thiamin and niacin? I didn't realize they should have supplements to the food. They free range but there is not much out there this time of year to add to the basic diet. I have Muscovy's. 
Thanks, 
Daryl in Maine


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I give mine brewer's yeast - they like it, I just sprinkle it over their feed. 

Here he was last summer as a youngster (not fully feathered in yet):


----------

